# 48" x 48" x 24" Vivarium in Choco Aracia colour by ND Aquatics



## karl2005 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sadly losing my Chinese Water Dragon Freddy to Gout after 20 years of keeping reptiles I cannot go through the heartache losing a reptile causes so I have for sale my pride and joy Vivarium. The Vivarium itself is 4ft wide by 4 ft high x 2ft depth it actually stands 75" total height. It is in immaculate condition and with all equipment cost me close to £1000. As you can see the Viv is set up for arboreal species like chinese water dragons , chameleons etc. There is a 4ft uvb tube. Also a thermostatically controlled 150w heat lamp running off a Microclimate B1ME Magic Eye High Temperature. You can set this to automatically set this to go off with daylight or overide it and as I do especially in winter run it off a timer which ill throw in. I have lots of extra plastic plants aswell. I also have a Habistat thermostat with a light protector set ready to go with infra red if your house goes below a around 65 at night, infrared wont stress them like full day lights. I have misters, hydrometers fans, I am getting rid of the lot, I vowed after getting rid of my Chameleon of 7 years I would never have another but foolishly I got another and as you reptile owners know I've not met a vet who truly knows how to treat these wonderful creatures. I am in no rush to sell the Vivarium, the viv alone from ND stockists is £600 so please don't low ball me, I would rather put it in the garage, like I say everything I have you can have, there are plenty of things available, I just haven't listed them all. There is water bowels, water baths, food bowels,their is a massive piece of wood at the bottom which cost me £50 on its own, loads more plastic plants than visible. Being a CWD he pooed in his water so all viv is immaculate. You cannot even buy these from ND Aquatics only their stockists.I want £400 but am open to sensible offers, stats alone are £120, bulb £40, the furniture and plants cost me in access of £150, as you can see I made platforms of all sizes. as well as branches etc. Like I say it breaks my heart selling the Vivarium almost as much as losing my CWD to gout. Top will split from bottom cupboards, glass comes out etc. I'm open to sensible offers but plz no, I'll give you £100 cash today! Is it just me that gets this? Lol. Money doesn't buy you better than this Vivarium unless you had one professionally made, in which case would cost you much much more than £800.Their are platforms, calcium, vitamins allsorts. Found ledges, another heat guard ceramic bulb, dome light, loads of stuff, I'm having a total clean out, the accessories alone will be worth the £350


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

This needs to be in the Classifieds Equipment section.

Please post there with details of your location and price.

NB - this isn't eBay (rather a long description for an advert on here) :2thumb:


----------

